# Can anyone comment on Maloja gear?



## roma258 (Apr 20, 2012)

As I'm gearing up for mountain biking, I've run across some Maloja jerseys/jackets that have me intrigued. Mainly, I really dig their designs which are fresh without being too splashy. Not much about this brand on-line, other than it's a European brand (Swiss?) that hasn't made much of a splash in NA yet. I ordered one of their jerseys, so I'll report back when it gets in.


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

I ordered a pair of their shorts from Backcountry. The sizing chart online is a bit off, so order your regular sizing. The shorts are super comfortable, and feel durable. The material has a DWR coating, but it isn't a heavy short. They have some really cool designs and I am sure I will be ordering more.


----------



## roma258 (Apr 20, 2012)

Just had the jersey come in, very happy with the purchase so far. Sizing is pretty standard European (i.e. one size up from American). Great design, made in Italy, I'll be ordering more.


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

Had a pair of shorts in which its buttons came right out of the cloth when I tried to unbutton it. Good thing I ordered it from backcountry; they happily refunded me. I like Jett Gear shorts a ton better for the price.


----------



## gate49 (Jul 23, 2006)

Their stuff is the best. I have their JanM Freeride shorts and a few other pairs of XC shorts and they're very high quality with what I think are cool designs. Competitive Cyclist still has a bunch of their stuff at heavy discount (think they are discontinued models). I wear the XC pants to the gym also. Great stuff, much higher quality than the Dakine/Fox/Mavic stuff I've tried out. FYI I am about a 35-36 waist and the XL stuff fits me pretty good.

Hope that helps..


----------



## roma258 (Apr 20, 2012)

Been a couple years, but I am still pretty stoked with my Maloja kit. They jersey is still in regular rotation, a pair of shorts and hoodie for my cold weather commute. Their designs are different, but I dig and the quality has been top notch so far.


----------

